# Painting back brake drum



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

What kind of paint should I use to paint my rear brakes. Also what color would look good with powder coated rims and a red car.


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

I used this laquer spray paint I got from Discount Auto Parts, and it has held up for over 2 years, still looks good, it only cost like 3 bucks a can. Maybe you should paint yours red, or do an offset color, like yellow or silver or something.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

I was thinking about doing it red or black. I was gonna look for some engine paint cause I was told that would work well cause it can take heat.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I wouldnt really paint my rear drum a bright color, just because I think it looks tacky. I think you should go for black or gunmetal. Look for a post by Sethwas. He painted his drums so you can barely see them.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> *I wouldnt really paint my rear drum a bright color, just because I think it looks tacky. I think you should go for black or gunmetal. Look for a post by Sethwas. He painted his drums so you can barely see them. *


Agree totally...painting drum brakes IMO draws attention to a option that most people don't look for on a car. BUT rust colored drums is just as bad. Go for black..that way they look clean without screaming "look I have rear drums"


----------



## L!USPEED (Mar 28, 2003)

i painted my butt SI blue... and i pooped while it was still wet


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Yea I was kinda leaning towards the black anyway. L!USPEED that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sorry about this icej.. people these days.. *sigh*


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

lol yea, take it as a compliment (impersonators)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Icej said:


> *lol yea, take it as a compliment (impersonators) *


free advertisement? lol


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I painted my drums black, i used some rustoleum bbq paint. Still looks good after a year of use...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17921


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i painted mine ford dark blue. looks sweet. alot better than seeing rust thru the spokes of my rims


----------

